# I'm having a problem



## agent A (Sep 9, 2009)

Okay so I take a pic with my digital camera and upload it to my computer with a card reader and then I go to put it on my website but then when it's done loading it goes like "please enter a valid image URL", which I don't get because in the past I've been able to take pics from my pictures and put them on my site, why all of a sudden now am I having this issue?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 9, 2009)

I think that the answer is pretty clear, Agent A. Every time that one of us comes up with a way for you to post your pix on the forum, something completely outside of your control occurs to prevent you from doing so. I suspect that you may have offended the Great Mantis Goddess (BbHN) in some way and she is preventing you from downloading (or is it uploading?) the pix. Any idea what you might have done wrong?


----------



## agent A (Sep 10, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> I think that the answer is pretty clear, Agent A. Every time that one of us comes up with a way for you to post your pix on the forum, something completely outside of your control occurs to prevent you from doing so. I suspect that you may have offended the Great Mantis Goddess (BbHN) in some way and she is preventing you from downloading (or is it uploading?) the pix. Any idea what you might have done wrong?


well once I let a creobroter eat a mismolted creobroter, but other people do that.


----------



## Ian (Sep 10, 2009)

The solution to this problem, is to use some full stops occasionally. Just. Like. This.


----------



## agent A (Sep 10, 2009)

Ian said:


> The solution to this problem, is to use some full stops occasionally. Just. Like. This.


I don't get what a full stop is. Should I google it?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 10, 2009)

agent A said:


> I don't get what a full stop is. Should I google it?


The English, who invented English by the way, refer to the little dot at the end of sentences as a "full stop," which it is. Americans, for some obscure reason, refer to it as a period. But it would be good practice to Google it. Why would you need to ask?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 10, 2009)

Don't feel bad Agent A, I don't get it either.....


----------



## spicey (Sep 10, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Don't feel bad Agent A, I don't get it either.....


+1 (even though I *DO* get it, I don't like seeing Agent A getting slammed about grammer)

Agent A, here is what you originally wrote:

*Okay so I take a pic with my digital camera and upload it to my computer with a card reader and then I go to put it on my website but then when it's done loading it goes like "please enter a valid image URL", which I don't get because in the past I've been able to take pics from my pictures and put them on my site, why all of a sudden now am I having this issue?*

It would be considered a run on sentence. By not using "full stops" it becomes difficult to read. I'm not perfect in my own punctuation and grammer. I think that what others are trying to convey is that your posts would be easier to comprehend if the punctuation were more like this:

*Okay, so I take a pic with my digital camera. I upload it to my computer with a card reader. Then I go to put it on my website. When it's done loading, I get this message "please enter a valid image URL". I don't get it because this has never happened in the past. I've always been able to upload pics to my site. Why am I now having this issue?*

Regardless of your grammer and/or punctuation, I think you deserve to have your initial questions addressed. I wish I could help you out. I don't know what is causing you to be unable to upload now. A similar thing happened to me once, and it turned out to be a corrupt file in my Operating System. I hope that is not the case with your computer. You might want to go to YAHOO questions and search to see if anyone there knows what the problem could be. I have found that site to be very helpful at times. Good Luck!


----------



## Ian (Sep 11, 2009)

You can Google full stop. But I don't reccomend Googling period.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Ian, I understand it now.


----------



## superfreak (Sep 11, 2009)

Ian said:


> You can Google full stop. But I don't reccomend Googling period.


Thankyou for my first 'laugh out loud' moment of the week.  :lol: :lol: !!! (Yes, it has been a rather boring week  )


----------



## agent A (Sep 11, 2009)

oh. well the issue is tith my pictures now.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 11, 2009)

You can keep doing it the hard way or just make use photobucket


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 12, 2009)

Ian said:


> You can Google full stop. But I don't reccomend Googling period.


LOL! omg, hopefully he doesn't check Google images


----------



## Opivy (Sep 12, 2009)

where are you uploading your image files? You need it uploaded, and then post an URL leading to the image.


----------



## agent A (Sep 12, 2009)

I do. I probably should make a photobucket account, I will in the near future.


----------

